# DFWAPC Promo Business Cards



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I've noticed at the LFS that other local forums have promotional business cards displayed at the cash register. I was thinking about designing a double sided high gloss business cards that we (members of DFWAPC) could leave behind at LFS and hand out to potential club members. This is something that I would absorb the production costs and donate it to the club for beneficial purpose. I would like to bring some concepts to the November meeting but would like the group ideas and suggestions prior to our meeting. I could post the concepts here online if this is acceptable idea. Once the artwork is good and ready to send off, the turn around time is two weeks. I can have them back for the Christmas party. What does everyone thing about this?


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

good idea, require less efforts and you can have business card made for free online


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Here is a copy of the old business card the club used:










Regards,
Mike


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I should mention I have copies of the star logo with and w/o the "Dallas Fort Work Aquatic Plant Club" text.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Honestly that's a good idea. I've been to fish stores many times and wanted to give some lost soul some brochure or something about our club.

Especially when you see someone holding some sorry wilted lettuce aquatic plant.

Hard part would be always carrying these cards with you. I guess you can always have 1-2 in your wallet.

We will discuss ideas like that at the November meeting.

--Nikolay


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Could the cards be left at the counter of local fish stores like other fish hobbiest groups do?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice Ideal I like that, because I always like when people have questions, and I hear the wrong answer. so I tell people that there questions can be answered on planted tank or aquatic plant central. then they say what is the name of the site. I have to repeat again. BLA BLA BLA AND BLA. then I tell them about dfwapc.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I do have a questions about the clubs logo. Does it have any specific PMS or CMYK color values for the logo. Other wise I'm going to sample the colors off the artwork you posted.


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

This is the actual jpg file that was used to print the last cards. There are no specific color values, so just sample them. The last batch of cards we printed were done at Kinko's, and they matched the proof set generated on my Epson Stylus Pro 4000.

FYI, you can right-click and download it straight from the this page. At 240dpi, the card prints 3.5" x 2".


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

We might want to include a QR code on the card to link directly to this forum since it is where we all communicate between meetings.









If you have a smartphone with a barcode/qrcode reader - test it out! It will launch our forum in your web browser.

Maybe we could get Drinda to include a sticky at the top of our DFWAPC-APC forum that includes a brief history/mission and a link to the club website.

Website idea - link to this forum evident on front page or maybe in menu (if it is there already - I am apparently to lazy or tired to find it.)


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

This sounds neat. Does it require a special app? We do have a mission on our web sit. It's easy enough to copy it over to a sticky. 

Have you tried it? Does it work on your phone?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Tex Guy said:


> This sounds neat. Does it require a special app? We do have a mission on our web sit. It's easy enough to copy it over to a sticky.
> 
> Have you tried it? Does it work on your phone?


Yes, it works on my iPhone. Anyone with a smartphone can download a free app. There are dedicated qr code readers and also combination barcode/qr code readers. Barcode readers are commonly included in "best price shopping apps."

We can generate the code for free online and could launch the club website or forum. You can also use them to ad contact info to address books, add event entries into calendars, join wifi networks, and more. They have been popular in Japan for a while but are just catching on here in the states.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Can I get a good picture of someones planted tank and permission to use it for the purpose of promotional business cards for our club. 

--Robert Bradbury


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Can I get a good picture of someones planted tank and permission to use it for the purpose of promotional business cards for our club.
> 
> --Robert Bradbury


so I guess  the orginal logo ideal got scratched and you will be doing custom business cards.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, I'm printing up double sided business cards. I'll have our logo and info plus more.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Oh, I'm printing up double sided business cards. I'll have our logo and info plus more.


SWEET ! you're the man  man, just don't you any sparkly gilder on them okay.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Digital gods you need to wait till the meeting. Are you just doing a sample?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Just mock ups for now. I'm not pulling the trigger till I get a green light. 

--Robert Bradbury


----------

